# Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen



## Gunnar (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo.


  Möchte heute mal was zu unseren vielen nützlichen Vögeln am Teich schreiben.
  Am Wochenende habe ich versucht ein paar Bilder vom Nistkasten mit den Rotschwänzennachwuchs zu machen. Diese möchte ich heute hier einstellen.
  Es sind genau sechs kleine Piper zu sehen! SECHS STÜCK.
 
  Auch die beiden Eltern sind gut zu erkennen, was uns wie sie füttern.
  Das Männchen ist natürlich das hübschere (grins), hat einen schwarzen Kopf mit weißer Zeichnung.

  Das Weibchen füttert eine Motte, das Männchen eine Fliege. Das geht so im 3bis5 Minuten Takt. Die sind richtig fleißig!
   
  Gestern Abend konnten wir beobachten wie alle 6 Jungvögel nach und nach das Nest verlassen haben. Jedes einzelne wurde weiter von den Eltern  in der Umgebung gefüttert.
  Unsere Mitzi  mußte aus Sicherheitsgründen vom Badfenster zuschauen.

  Evtl. konntet ihr ähnliche Fotos machen?


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Woow Gunnar, wie schön!

Letztes Jahr hatten wir auch Gartenrotschwänze im Nistkasten (der eigentlich für Meisen gedacht war ) und da hat uns der Marder nur zwei Kleine übriggelassen. In diesem Jahr nisten die Rotschwänze unter der Dachrinne, da kann man leider keine Fotos machen, ist nur ein ganz schmaler Spalt. Ich hoffe, dass die Kleinen diesmal alle wohlauf sind (da das Nest im Vorgarten ist, hab ich da nicht so ein Auge drauf und weiß nicht, ob sie schon ausgeflogen sind).
4 erfolgreiche Bruten der Meisen sind abgeschlossen und alle Vögel schon auf und davon, die 5. wird wohl auch bald ausfliegen. Leider kann ich das nicht so beobachten, das Wetter ist ja sehr schlecht und ich bin nicht so oft draußen .
Im Wald habe ich heute 3 tote Amselkinder gefunden, die aus dem Nest gefallen sind oder gestoßen wurden (keine Ahnung). Sie hatten noch keine Federn. So ist die Natur.
Manchmal hat man Freude, manchmal Trauer.


----------



## Gunnar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Hallo Maja.

Marder haben wir auch auf dem Land - die sind eine Plage! 
Bei uns hängen die Nistkästen so, daß kein Marder dran kommt. Die Katzen sind da schon gefährlicher für die kleinen - gerade dann wenn sie ausgeflogen sind! 
Meisen sind bei uns bereits raus, aber die brüten so glaube ich auch mehrmals im Jahr.
Da konnte ich keine Fotos machen, da die Nistkästen nur ein LOCH haben. Bei den Rotschwänzen ist das einfacher! Die wollen ja auch kein Loch, sondern eine große Öffnung wie auf den Bildern zu sehen.
Das könnte eine Heuschrecke gewesen sein.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Hallo Gunnar
ich habe hier auch einen Rotschwanz allerdings einen Hausrotschwanz (Phoenicurus ochruros)mit Jungen

gut getarnt in 2,80 Meter höhe

 

Schön, jedes Jahr aufs neue

 

Da ist ganz schön betrieb 

 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## nik (5. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Hallo Gunnar,

schöne Aufnahmen! Wir haben im Garten auch einen solchen offenen Nistkasten hängen, wird aber bis jetzt nicht angenommen. Es brüten aber in der Nähe welche. 
Bei uns sind im Wintergarten im Sommer die großen Fenster ständig offen und als ziemliche Insektenfalle ist der interessant für die Insektenfresser. Die Hausrotschwänzchen haben ihrem Namen alle Ehre gemacht und gingen völlig zwanglos und sehr orientiert mit dem Wintergarten um. In Sachen Orientierung sind manche Arten schon dusseliger als andere. Die Hausrotschwänzchen haben den Nachwuchs gleich mit in den Wintergarten gebracht und dort gefüttert.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Gunnar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Hallo Patrick.
Tolle Fotos. Hattest du eine Leiter oder bist du hoch gesprungen?? Die kleinen werden bald ausfliegen-die sind schon richtig GROSS!!
Da bestätigt sich die These mit dem breiten Einflug zum Nest. Die Rotschwänze mögen einfach kein Einflug mit rundem Loch.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Da ich meinen Teich auf Hausbodenebene( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/42 )gebracht habe, komme vom Teichrand aus https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35253 , auf diese höhe und den Rest macht der Zoom
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Boxerfan (5. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Bei mir nisten die Gartenrotschwänze in meiner Motorradgarage. Habe denen in der Tür ein Einflugloch mit Sitzstange gebaut, sind sie absolut ungefährdet.Das Nest war schon von Anfang an drin, habe dann eben die Tür entsprechend gebaut.


----------



## Gunnar (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Hallo Dietmar.
...in der Garage. Super Sache. Rotschwänze sind ja auch sehr sauber, ich meine die bringen den Kot von den kleinen mit nach draußen und schei....nicht deine Garage voll. Ist doch so, oder?
Ich würde das auch so belassen!

Hat hier keiner weitere Geschichten oder Fotos von seinen Untermietern, dem Federvieh?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Hi Gunnar,

bis die kleinen hier ausfliegen dauert noch ein paar Tage Die kleinen Bachstelzen gingen nach den anfänglichen sperren ganz schnell auf Tauchstation als sie merken das das grau-silbrig-schwarze Ding was in die Spalte reinkam doch net Mutti war

MfG Frank


----------



## Gunnar (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Hallo Frank.
Tolle Untermieter, die Bachstelzen. Wo die doch überall ihr Nest bauen-sehr interessant und super Foto.
Bei uns waren in der letzten Zeit Teichrohrsänger zu hören. Mit etwas Glück werden die sich auch im __ Schilf niederlassen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Hi Gunnar,

Bachstelzen sind in meinen Garten schon seit jahrzehnten Brutvögel. Die Lüftungritzen im Holzstall sind, seit vor ein paar Jahren innen ne große Holzplatte als Windschutz angeschraubt wurde, auch bei den hiesigen Rotschwänzen sehr beliebt

MfG Frank


----------



## Sigridkira (7. Juni 2012)

*AW:  Gartenrotschwanz-gestern ausgeflogen*

Hallo,
bei uns brüten die Bachstelzen unter der Photovoltaik-Anlage auf dem Dach. Die Bachstelzen-Eltern kommen auch immer an den Teich um sich zu erfrischen, dann gehts wieder weiter mit Futtersuche.
Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------

